# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Gifted's Dream Yoga Workbook

## GiftedPotato

Hi sivason!

I would like to start off by showing my appreciation on your efforts put into making this program. I and I'm sure a bunch of practicing ADA'ers out there are very grateful. Finding out about this program first off was very exciting for me since I had never quite fully grasped what you were supposed to do to improve your ADA. This looks like a huge help.

Practicing lucid dreaming on and off for a good 2 years, I started seriously practicing it around 2 months ago and have had 5 lucid dreams so far with my last one being 2 days ago. I first found out about this 1 week ago and started practicing some of the techniques shown. Thing is whoever, I was very non-organized practicing and I'd jump from technique to technique. I'd like to use this format of journaling to focus my efforts on certain courses so that I may perfect them before moving on to the next one.

I might have a few lucid dreaming related questions while working with your courses, hopefully you don't mind answering them!

----------


## GiftedPotato

One question actually. I've practiced *Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World* a few times already and what i've noticed is the fact that I can't hear more than like 3 sounds. My laptop's fan, the tv playing in the next room and footsteps coming from upstairs. I am currently in the basement of my house. Should I try and listen for more sounds that I might have possibly not heard yet? Should I try this technique upstairs? Any help would be great!

----------


## GiftedPotato

01/01/2014 - 01/07/2017

*Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson #1*
Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World  [x]
Version 2: Feel an Intense World [x]
Version 3: Mixing it up [x]

*Dream Yoga Intermediate Skill #1: Visualization Training*
Version 1: Visual [x]
Version 2: Tactile [ ]

--------------------

Notes: This is basically how I'm going to be organizing what exercises I work on for the week. I'm fairly dedicated to lucid dreaming and I personally find that simply sticking with " Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World " or " Version 2: Feel an Intense World " until perfected could get boring quickly so I'd like to be working on multiple things at once.
I added in Visual from the Intermediate Skill since it apparently helps with lucid dreaming and it doesn't take over your time of day, only having to be done right before you fall asleep. I have a hard time falling asleep also so might as well pass the time right, haha.

----------

